
Hubness-aware kNN in Python - pjf
http://www.biointelligence.hu/pyhubs/
======
pjf
Relevant paper preprint at
[http://real.mtak.hu/26128/1/hubness_aware_regression.pdf](http://real.mtak.hu/26128/1/hubness_aware_regression.pdf)

